# General Cigar Foundry Review



## Poriggity

As many cigar aficionados know, the annual IPCPR trade show just recently took place. This is a show for manufacturers of cigars and cigar related products to reveal new products to retailers. General Cigar has a few new releases this year, including a new cigar callled "Foundry". Here is a press release from General Cigar about Foundry:

General Cigar is proud to introduce FOUNDRY, a new boutique collection created to amplify the artistry and romanticism of premium cigars.

FOUNDRY is a stark juxtaposition between the old and the new. This visually-arresting collection was inspired by the art form of "steampunk," which is both a retrospective and futuristic interpretation of innovation.

FOUNDRY is the brainchild of Michael Giannini who led the team that created the breakthrough brand. "Innovation comes from many sources," he notes. "It is a pleasure and an honor to be able to call upon our greatest resources: the collective talent of cigar masters, our expertise in tobacco cultivation, processing and blending and the creativity of our artisan cigar rollers and box makers to bring FOUNDRY to fruition."

Through a groundbreaking approach previously unseen in the premium cigar category, FOUNDRY entices the premium cigar connoisseur to take a bold step back in time and a quantum leap into the future to envision the artistry of handmade cigars through the lens of unbridled innovation.

Visual considerations aside, FOUNDRY's avant-garde approach extends to its masterfully balanced synthesis of flavors. Featuring an indulgent collection of five proprietary tobaccos from four different countries, each aged between three and six years, Foundry's foundation is amplified through an eight year old wrapper developed by General Cigar. Called H-47 Pleno Sol, the lustrous wrapper imparts a deeply complex, layered smoking experience like no other.

The four-cigar collection is accessibly-priced, and will make its mark on tobacco retail starting in late-October. Foundry features these new cigars: Wells (6"x 50, SRP per cigar is $7.95); Lovelace (6 ¼ " x 54, SRP per cigar is $8.45); Talbot (5" x 60, SRP per cigar is $8.95) and Cayley (6 ½" x 60 x 56 x 43, SRP per cigar is $9.45). Each frontmark is presented with a unique box design and features both a traditional paper band and a steampunk-inspired metal gear band.

The folks at General Cigar have graciously provided me with a few samples of Foundry to review, so I decided there was no time like the present! On to the review we go!

Pre- Light: As I took a look at this cigar, the most notable feature was the gear ring that was on the band of the cigar. I ran the cigar across my nose, and got some hints of spice, and a heavy amount of citrus. The cigar felt firmly packed, and there were no noticeable defects with it. I clipped the end with my Xikar cutter, and lit up with my Xikar Inpress lighter.









1/3: As I started on this cigar, the first few puffs produced a nice volume of smoke. The flavors are predominantly a cinnamon type spice, with some citrus on the retrohale. The draw was superb, and the smoke volume was impressive. I did have a bit of an issue with the burn on the first 3rd that required a couple of touch ups. The touch ups were not to difficult to correct. I don't know if the burn issue was due to the construction of the cigar, or the fact that it was a little breezy outside when I was smoking. So far, this is a very enjoyable smoke.










2/3: As I continued on this cigar, I got a significant amount of the citrus flavor, with any spice flavors fading into the background. The smoke volume is still great, and the burn is correcting itself. The ash is pretty solid, falling off every 3/4 of an inch or so. Through the entirety of this portion, I got a mostly citrus flavor, and not much changed, but it was a pretty decent flavor, so I didn't mind. I'm still very much enjoying this cigar. It's not overly complex, but the flavors are still enjoyable.










3/3: As I finished this cigar, the flavors were still very straightforward citrus, without a whole lot of changes or complexity. I really am enjoying the flavors, so changing or complexity is not needed, and I can see this cigar as one that will stay in my rotation.

Overall Impression: Overall, I enjoyed the smoke volume, draw, and citrus flavor that was dominant in this cigar. I have a few more of these, and I can't wait to smoke them and see how they are. Seeing as how they are not yet released to the general public, I say that once these are released everyone ought to try at least one or two. I want to thank General Cigar for sending me a few of these to review.


----------



## wacbzz

Nice review. I got three of these cigars last week from my buddy that works at General - who got them directly from Michael. They will sit in the humi for a bit, but you've given me some high expectations.


----------



## exprime8

I will be on the look out, plus it has a metal band. Im a sucker for metal bands...


----------



## Bondo 440

Nice Review Scott. Myself, having a penchant for an occasional infused cigar, a "straight-up" consistent flavor of a particular note is fine with me. 
Sounds like it's worth a shot.

Remember, keep the ring-gear .


----------



## fuente~fuente

I've smoked a few now. It's a different profile for sure... It is a little on the mild-med side.


----------



## Cmdio

Sounds like something I really want to try. Great review. Thanks.


----------



## capttrips

I have one sitting in the humi now. Might have to cut out of work, go home, and fire it up.


----------



## drain bamaged

does any one know where i can find these i would love to try one im also a sucker for the band


----------



## Scott W.

drain bamaged said:


> does any one know where i can find these i would love to try one im also a sucker for the band


Buy Foundry Cigars Online | Foundry Cigars for Sale


----------



## drain bamaged

Says none in stock for any on them I'll keep looking tank you


----------



## drain bamaged

A company called mikes cigars offers them singles


----------



## Scott W.

drain bamaged said:


> A company called mikes cigars offers them singles


GIve them a call.........


----------



## drain bamaged

Scott W. said:


> GIve them a call.........


They allowed me to add them to the cart but I'll call them on the first to see when I get my disability check


----------



## Scott W.

Cool, let us know how you like them


----------



## Straight Up Cigars

We found the Foundry to be bland overall. The first and final thirds offered some creamy and cedary flavors with a spice finish, but the second third was flavorless. I think they spent all of their time working on the metal ring band


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Straight Up Cigars said:


> We found the Foundry to be bland overall. The first and final thirds offered some creamy and cedary flavors with a spice finish, but the second third was flavorless. I think they spent all of their time working on the metal ring band


This seems to be the general consensus I have seen online - that they are pretty bland. I keep meaning to pick one up just for the hell of it when I'm at a B&M that has them, but I always get distracted and forget.


----------



## drain bamaged

Straight Up Cigars said:


> We found the Foundry to be bland overall. The first and final thirds offered some creamy and cedary flavors with a spice finish, but the second third was flavorless. I think they spent all of their time working on the metal ring band


where did you find them


----------



## jakecartier3

I ended up getting one yesterday in a trade. I'm definitely excited to smoke it and see what I think in comparison to this review and the other reviews I've read online.


----------



## Wjcurrent

I have only had the regular shaped ones. I was going to post a new thread about the odd shape one. anyone have any idea why its like that? I am new learning all I can about different cigars!!!


----------



## Boinargly

I smoked a Cohiba Esplendidos.......... I just love them.


----------



## drain bamaged

I finally found one nearly tasteless the worst dogleg my poor wife has had to endure


----------

